# 1 plated christmas dessert for every party



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have so many things to research today, getting my act together and organized for work. I'm used to having alot of time to think over "needs" (like "I need a dessert you want to make for all x-mas parties, asap") so I thought I'd ask my friends here to help me get my brain moving.

This new job will buy in some components even chocolate decorative items to help me out. I need to come up with 1 x-mas dessert to be served at all the clubs x-mas parties. It has to be simple enough that I can knock it out very quickly in huge volumes. Plus there will be times that I won't be there to plate it and it can't be too complicated, yet it has to be sophisicated and convey the theme of x-mas.


So far my brain is stuck on molten cakes (for their easy of making) yet I always have loss when unmolding (so their not the perfect item). I could do them with a peppermint ice cream and any garnish to dress it up.

Any thoughts come to your minds? Have you made anything or been served anything at a restaurant that you think would fit this "need". 

Thanks for any thoughts...........or opinions


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

P.S. I'm really really into sweet and salt mixing on dessert plates to compliment each other..........any thoughts?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

One year we did Black Forest Cherry cakes for all the parties. I punched out rounds of devil's food cake baked in sheet pans, lined pieces of 3 inch pvc with acetate, and built the cakes with stabilized whipped cream and Trader Joe's Morello cherries. Nice rosette of whipped cream on top, some chocolate shavings, I don't remember if it was served with a nice scoop of vanilla on the side, think it was.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

That sounds like a great make at home dessert, too. My granddaughter will flip at the sight of something like that!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

What about profiterols with peppermint ice cream, drizzled with chocolate sauce(maybe a garnish of crushed peppermint) or what about miniature pies like pecan (or even slices) with cinnamon whipped cream or cinnamon ice cream?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

What about some kind of rich chocolate torte, like a flourless one, cut in wedges(from a 10")? Trim the outer edge so you can stand it up tall, like a Xmas tree. Then garnish the pointy top with a cookie star or etc., and appropriate garnishes/sauces around the plate.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Used to make a rocky road pate with a creme anglais set up was easy just slice place next to puddle of anglais and garnish we always kept a few in the freezer for emergencies.....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

If you want to have savoury/sweet desserts you have to check out Claudia Fleming's The Last Course. 


Here are a few suggestions from her book:

Raspberry Lemon Verbena Meringue Cake

Tarragon Strawberry Shortcakes

Buttermilk Pana Cotta With Rosé Gelée

Grape Focaccia with Rosemary

Tamarind Glazed Mango Napoleon

Roasted Pineapple with Pink Peppercorns

Truffled Rice Pudding

Sauté of Tomatoes and Plums

Candied Fennel with Pernod Orange Sorbet and Pernod Whipped Cream

Maple Glazed Winter Squash and Apple Compote
Sweet Corn Ice Cream

Pine Nut Tart With Rosemary

Lavender Crème Brûlée

Bay Leaf Flan

Lemon Verbena Custards

Basil Ice Cream

Tarragon Ice Cream

Honey Lemon Thyme Sorbet

Saffron Rice Pudding

Mixed Peppers Tuiles

Black Pepper Ice Cream

Goat Cheese Cheesecake

Goat Yogourt Rose Mousse

Chocolate Caramel Tart With Fleur de Sel




The Chocolate Caramel Tart can be used in so many different way. The chocolate part is a ganache that you can lighten if you want. You can replace the caramel with just about anything. I do a killer version with a candied giner in syrup. I also love it with maple caramel or orange curd, etc. You can put the ganache on the bottom and change "the toppings".


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

thanks......you've woken me up. I'll suggest the flourless chocolate torte. It's a great suggestion!!! THANK-YOU!!! 

It meets all my needs and easy, plus it can be plated and held for a couple hours with-out damage. If I understood correctly they already have 60 parties booked for x-mas.....so I better take the easiest route.


Thank-you everyone for you suggestions, I'll have plenty other events to use all your ideas!!! It's kind of hard to know what they want, (if that makes sense). I mentioned profiteroles and the chef didn't seen interested.....it would be nice to find out what other pastry chefs have done before me (I'll ask around). 

It seems that this chef is willing to help me out plating completely, he really wants a cool presentation. I can adapt the wedge of flourless into so many designs, that something has to impress him.

THANK-YOU SO MUCH!! :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

That's it? Man I didn't even get a chance.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry Jeff I aready had to give my choice to the chef. How about helping me choose a special dessert for 2 for our sweetest day (oct. 19 I think) dinner menu? 

So far my thoughts are: two chocolate tear drops pushed together to form a heart shape, filling each with a different flavor. Or meringue swans one dark one light on opposite colored sauces. Or a larger souffle....

Any ideas?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I went away for the week. Really, I wasn't sleeping.

Anyway, I was thinking of individual buche de noel, since they keep so well in the freezer. The flavor possibilities are endless, and the presentation--well--you know. Maybe next year.

For sweetest day, I think the aphrodesiac route is more the way to go, rather than the cutesy hearts, etc. Go for something warm, gooey, rich, creamy--Not too intense. Garnish with something crunchy and subtle. How 'bout a dried apricot souffle with bittersweet choc. on the bottom... A nice hazelnut anglaise, and some cocoa nibs.


----------

